# Nagios 3.0 cgi Problem

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich habe hier auf einem Testsystem versucht Nagios 3.0 zum laufen zu bekommen. Vorher lief erfolgreich Nagios 2.12, der zum Test nur 2 Hosts überwacht hat.

Wenn ich nun in 3.0 links in der Navigationsliste auf "Hostgroup Overview" klicke bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung.

```
It appears as though you do not have permission to view information for any of the hosts you requested...

If you believe this is an error, check the HTTP server authentication requirements for accessing this CGI

and check the authorization options in your CGI configuration file.

```

Die cgi.cfg hat folgende Rechte:

```

-rw-rw-r-- 1 nagios apache 10415 2008-09-03 15:14 cgi.cfg

```

Hat einer eine Idee?

----------

## aZZe

Ah! Ich habs gefunden. Er scheint nun wirklich darauf zu achten ob die folgende Zeile in der cgi.cfg aktiviert ist:

```

use_authentication=0

```

Unter Nagios 2 war ihm das irgendwie egal. Dort wurde die Benutzerverwaltung nur über ein .htaccess file aktiviert. Irgendwo ist aber noch der Safeguard aktiviert der einen nicht authorisierten Benutzer hindert z.B. einen neuen check zu schedulen. Weiß einer wo ich diesen ganz ausschalte. Ja ich weiß es ist böse! Ist aber nur zum Test.

----------

## Evildad

In der cgi.cfg der Punkt:

```
# DEFAULT USER

# Setting this variable will define a default user name that can

# access pages without authentication.  This allows people within a

# secure domain (i.e., behind a firewall) to see the current status

# without authenticating.  You may want to use this to avoid basic

# authentication if you are not using a secure server since basic

# authentication transmits passwords in the clear.

#

# Important:  Do not define a default username unless you are

# running a secure web server and are sure that everyone who has

# access to the CGIs has been authenticated in some manner!  If you

# define this variable, anyone who has not authenticated to the web

# server will inherit all rights you assign to this user!

#default_user_name=guest

```

Also einfach auskommentieren und gut denk ich.

Aber sei gewarnt:   *Quote:*   

> NOTE: It is a really *bad* idea to disable authorization

 

----------

## aZZe

Nee das dachte ich auch. Aber das ist es wohl nicht.

Bei mir ist folgendes gesetzt:

```

default_user_name=guest

use_authentication=0

```

Die anderen Variablen wie authorized_for_* sind nicht gesetzt.

----------

## Evildad

 *Quote:*   

> Die anderen Variablen wie authorized_for_* sind nicht gesetzt.

 

Sollte da dann nicht ein * gesetzt sein (Vermutung  :Smile:  )

Aber eigentlich ist es einfacher es mit Authentication zu machen v.a. weils Du es dann später eh machen musst  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

Ja ja kein Problem dann wird es halt mit nem User gemacht. Nur sollte man auch immer (problemlos) die Möglichkeit haben es ohne zu machen. Na ja egal.

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Nee das dachte ich auch. Aber das ist es wohl nicht.
> 
> Bei mir ist folgendes gesetzt:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dann setz die authorized_for_* mal auf guest ...

----------

## aZZe

Hatte ich auch schon versucht. Lag ja nahe  :Wink: 

----------

